# Modern day downgrade, a call for repentance in the SBC and evangelicalism



## housta (May 24, 2013)

Pastor JD Hall just gave this talk at Reformation Montana. I wanted to share it, as I grew up Baptist and much of what he talks about resonates with me. This is a message that needs to be heard. Let me say emphatically that this is not an attack on the SBC but addresses a huge problem not only in the SBC but in broader evangelicalism as well. Semper reformanda!

I posted a link to the audio on my blog.


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## housta (May 24, 2013)

Jess, you're welcome!


----------

